# Dog Food List UPDATED



## Kimmi (Aug 28, 2007)

When looking at the results, I noticed that a majority of the voters were choosing OTHER, so I decided to update the list.. also thank you guys for voting!! 

Oh yeah I'm so sorry that I forgot Canidae!!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

good idea !!


----------



## Kimmi (Aug 28, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

I voted for Wellness BUT we also use Prescription Diet i/d and t/d.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Are you looking for dry food or canned food? Cause I use Solid Gold dry and Merrick canned.


----------



## Kimmi (Aug 28, 2007)

Well vote for the one you use the most, but if you use them equally then vote for your dog's favourite or the one you prefer.


----------



## Malteseluv (Feb 6, 2007)

I voted other because I homecook for my furbabies  Is it okay that I voted on this thread?


----------



## Kimmi (Aug 28, 2007)

No problem at all, it's just to find a rough draft of the most used dog food. It's great that you do homecook meals, your doggies must be really happy to have you.


----------



## Malteseluv (Feb 6, 2007)

Oh, okay, thanks


----------

